# Build your own rifle kit at Bargain Barn



## schweisshund (Sep 20, 2008)

its a 22/10 and appears to be a semi- automatic. Anyone buy one? If so, are they any good? 

It looks pretty sharp, comes in a kit that you assemble yourself.


----------

